# THAT 2159 chip supplier?



## cooder (Jul 27, 2021)

Sos eeing the Creamety compressor out where would I be able to find a THAT2159 chip? I checked Mouser and Smallbear so far with no cigar.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 27, 2021)

Here you go! 









						IC V2159D
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## cooder (Jul 27, 2021)

Awesome, thanks, looks I didn't feed the search box the right term there first time. Cheers!


----------



## Gordo (Jul 27, 2021)

This comp is killer too.  I've never played the original but it's a nice middle of the road between all the non-opto variants out there.  The V2159D is really smooth and very quiet.  It's not boxed up yet but this one is a keeper.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 28, 2021)

Gordo said:


> This comp is killer too.  I've never played the original but it's a nice middle of the road between all the non-opto variants out there.  The V2159D is really smooth and very quiet.  It's not boxed up yet but this one is a keeper.


I'm still waiting on the non-standard capacitor values to arrive. I'm sure I could replace the 50p with 47p, but still...


----------

